# EU-Urheberrechtsreform: Parlament stimmt der kontroversen Reform zu



## Icetii (26. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *EU-Urheberrechtsreform: Parlament stimmt der kontroversen Reform zu* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *EU-Urheberrechtsreform: Parlament stimmt der kontroversen Reform zu*


----------



## Spiritogre (26. März 2019)

Tja, PC Games, dann habt ihr jetzt noch gut zwei Jahre Zeit Inhaltsfilter hier auf der Seite einzubauen.


----------



## DeathMD (26. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Tja, PC Games, dann habt ihr jetzt noch gut zwei Jahre Zeit Inhaltsfilter hier auf der Seite einzubauen.



Und die Rechnung an Herrn Voss nicht vergessen, die Kosten dafür werdet ihr ja nicht selbst übernehmen.


----------



## schokoeis (26. März 2019)

Ein Paradebeispiel für die tolle westliche Demokratie.


----------



## Rabowke (26. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Tja, PC Games, dann habt ihr jetzt noch gut zwei Jahre Zeit Inhaltsfilter hier auf der Seite einzubauen.


... oder das verlinken bzw. hochladen komplett sperren. 

Wobei mich rein rechtlich interessieren würde ob man nicht "einfach" den schwarzen Peter z.B. imgur oder yt zuschieben kann, schlussendlich sind die Inhaltsanbieter.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. März 2019)

Wenn es hart auf hart kommt könnte man Links auf Inhaltsanbieterseiten bereits als Inhalte werten um zu verhindern das jemand das umschippert.


----------



## Loosa (26. März 2019)

Cool. 

Da hat sich die Demo ja gelohnt...



Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei mich rein rechtlich interessieren würde ob man nicht "einfach" den schwarzen Peter z.B. imgur oder yt zuschieben kann, schlussendlich sind die Inhaltsanbieter.



Die Funktion müsste dann aber raus: "Grafik von einer URL laden und im Forum speichern"

Sonst ist ja doch Computec der Hoster. Und vom Rechner hochgeladene Bilder wären auch ein Problem. Was blöd ist, weil ich speziell bei Computerfragen (und auch Hilfen) bisher einfach schnell einen Screenshot hochladen konnte. Dass geht dann wohl nur noch per Selfie auf Instagram. 


Meinen Avatar hab ich übrigens selber gemalt. Ihr ganzen Rechteverletzer, ihr!!1


----------



## KungFuHarry (26. März 2019)

Wer mit fremden Content Geld verdient, so wie YT es u.a. macht, soll gefälligst auch dafür zahlen. Finde es eher ne Frechheit von YT das sie sich nun "gezwungen" sehen nen Uploadfilter einzubauen. Müssen sie doch gar nicht. Sollen sie einfach die entsprechenden Lizenzen zahlen an die Verlage etc. und jeder Nutzer bei YT wäre wieder glücklich. ... Also bitte.


----------



## MrFob (26. März 2019)

Ein guter Kommentar dazu wie ich finde:
https://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/eu-richtlinie-urheberechtsreform-kommentar-101.html


----------



## Frullo (26. März 2019)

Da danke ich doch wieder mal dem Himmel dafür, dass das Land in dem ich lebe nicht Teil der EU ist...


----------



## eastwood0212 (26. März 2019)

Die Höhe der Entschädigung ist damit aber nicht geregelt... YT könnte auch sagen, gibt uns die Lizenz oder geh zu einer anderen Plattform... nur welche ?


----------



## Loosa (26. März 2019)

KungFuHarry schrieb:


> Wer mit fremden Content Geld verdient, so wie YT es u.a. macht, soll gefälligst auch dafür zahlen. Finde es eher ne Frechheit von YT das sie sich nun "gezwungen" sehen nen Uploadfilter einzubauen. Müssen sie doch gar nicht. Sollen sie einfach die entsprechenden Lizenzen zahlen an die Verlage etc. und jeder Nutzer bei YT wäre wieder glücklich. ... Also bitte.



Das machen sie ja schon längst. Schon die Zeit vergessen, als statt Musik bei Youtube noch dieses schöne Warnschild kam? 

_Das_ am Urheberrecht etwas gemacht werden muss, um es in die Moderne zu hieven, will ich nicht abstreiten. Die Art wie, ist aber eine andere Frage, und die finde ich schlecht beantwortet.
So wie ich das verstehe, spielt es den Rechteverwertern in die Hände, stärkt aber die eigentlichen Urheber nicht. Kleine Künstler werden sogar umso mehr gezwungen einem Verwerter beizutreten.
Zugleich können sich die großen Plattformen freuen, die sich Filtertechnik leisten können, oder eh schon Rechteveträge haben. Denn die werden vor kleineren Konkurrenten oder Startups geschützt.

Und dann ist eben das Problem der technischen Machbarkeit. Für einen Computer ist es zum Beispiel unmöglich Satire zu erkennen. Das schaffte ja nichtmal Data auf der Enterprise. Wird die einem zukünftig also von einem Filter verboten?


----------



## rldml (26. März 2019)

KungFuHarry schrieb:


> Wer mit fremden Content Geld verdient, so wie YT es u.a. macht, soll gefälligst auch dafür zahlen. Finde es eher ne Frechheit von YT das sie sich nun "gezwungen" sehen nen Uploadfilter einzubauen. Müssen sie doch gar nicht. Sollen sie einfach die entsprechenden Lizenzen zahlen an die Verlage etc. und jeder Nutzer bei YT wäre wieder glücklich. ... Also bitte.



Na, das erste Mal ohne Mama und Papa im Neuland unterwegs? 

1. Youtube hat bereits einen Uploadfilter. Andere nicht. Gearscht ist diesbezüglich nicht Youtube, sondern alle anderen.
2. Youtube zahlt bereits Abgaben (z.B. an die GEMA) und schüttet an durch sein ContentID-System Werbeerträge an die Rechteinhaber hoch, anstatt die Videos zu löschen).
3. Ein Kritik an Artikel 13 war, dass selbst ein Riese wie Google  schlicht gar nicht mit allen Lizenzinhabern Verträge schließen kann, von Betreibern kleinerer Portale ganz abgesehen.
4. Ohne Upload-Filter ist es völlig hoffnungslos, der FLut an hochgeladenem Material nachzukommen. 2015 wurden 300 Stunden pro Minute (!!) hochgeladen, inzwischen soll es doppelt so viel sein. So viele Leute findest du auf dem Arbeitsmarkt nicht mal, um alle Videos zu sichten, zu qualifizieren und individuell zu bearbeiten.  
5. Selbst die besten Uploadfilter der Welt werden sowas wie Satire und legale, vom Zitatrecht abgedeckte, Zitate nicht erkennen. Daher werden Uploadfilter die Meinungsfreiheit im Netz einschränken. 

Kann man natürlich alles ignorieren, wenn man selbst keinen Content produziert und irgendwie der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich machen will. Aber dann sollte sich auch niemand beschweren, wenn es in ein paar Jahren nur noch Videos der Marken "Let's Play" und "Bibis Beauty-Palace" gibt...


----------



## suggysug (26. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das machen sie ja schon längst. Schon die Zeit vergessen, als statt Musik bei Youtube noch dieses schöne Warnschild kam?
> 
> _Das_ am Urheberrecht etwas gemacht werden muss, um es in die Moderne zu hieven, will ich nicht abstreiten. Die Art wie, ist aber eine andere Frage, und die finde ich schlecht beantwortet.
> So wie ich das verstehe, spielt es den Rechteverwertern in die Hände, stärkt aber die eigentlichen Urheber nicht. Kleine Künstler werden sogar umso mehr gezwungen einem Verwerter beizutreten.



Gema lässt schon mal die Korken knallen...


----------



## LOX-TT (26. März 2019)

Um es mit den Worten Padmes zu sagen was da heute in Brüssel geschah





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V1FFVWEQnSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Loosa (26. März 2019)

Es argumentiert sich besser, wenn man nicht gleich beleidigend wird.
Sonst artet das doch spätestens auf der nächsten Seite in Getrolle aus.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (26. März 2019)

Kleine Korrektur: "Mit Artikel 17 sind künftig nicht mehr _*nur*_ Nutzer, sondern *auch* die Online-Plattformen für Urheberrechtsverletzungen verantwortlich. "

Die Nutzer sind keinesfalls von den Regeln der Urheberrechtsverletzung befreit, auch wenn einige CDU/CSU-Politiker das so darstellen (wollen). In der Reform steht drin, dass die Online-Plattformen nun _*zusätzlich*_ zu den Nutzern haften, was dann zu den Uploadfiltern führen wird. Denn man kann nicht mit jedem auf der Welt Lizenzverträge abschließen.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. März 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... oder das verlinken bzw. hochladen komplett sperren.


Das trifft aber nur Bild, Video und Audio aber nicht die Texte, auch Texte können geschützt sein.



> Wobei mich rein rechtlich interessieren würde ob man nicht "einfach" den schwarzen Peter z.B. imgur oder yt zuschieben kann, schlussendlich sind die Inhaltsanbieter.


Da kommt dann bestimmt eine entsprechende Gesetzesänderung, dass das Verlinken illegal ist.
Hatte Heise da nicht jahrelang vor Gericht deswegen geklagt?


----------



## rldml (26. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Es argumentiert sich besser, wenn man nicht gleich beleidigend wird.
> Sonst artet das doch spätestens auf der nächsten Seite in Getrolle aus.



Da gebe ich dir prinzipiell sogar Recht. Aber die Medaille hat eine Kehrseite: Wer sein Nichtwissen so provokant zur Schau stellt, muss sich dann auch mal eine doppeldeutige Rückfrage gefallen lassen.


----------



## DerGepard (26. März 2019)

Nebst der Debatte um die Artikel 13 oder 17 oder was auch immer.... ich finde die Art und Weise, wie mit den Gegenstimmen umgegangen wird beängstigend. Im Grunde genommen einfach ignoriert. Es "fühlt" sich an.... als würde die Regierungsetage nicht mal ein "Who Cares" von sich geben. Dieser Umgang macht mir Angst.

Ich selber hab ein wenig Angst das mir Seiten vorenthalten bleiben, da mancherlei Plattforma uf die Idee kommen könnte, EU-IPs auszuschließen um eben sich nicht mit dem neuen Urheberrecht auseinandersetzen zu müssen....

Und das ich am Ende auch selbst kaum was veröffentlichen kann ohne das beinahe Monopol von Verwertergesellschaften zu füttern.


----------



## Javata (26. März 2019)

Im Grundsatz ist so ein Gesetz richtig und auch wichtig, das Ziel Urheberrechte zu schützen und zu stärken ist/war im Internet längst überfällig. Die jetzige Umsetzung ist aber sicherlich fragwürdig.
Dennoch sollte man wissen, dass die EU-Länder diesen Entwurf nicht 1:1 übernehmen müssen, es gibt hier Spielraum zur Umsetzung. Folglich ist vll "eine Schlacht verloren, aber nicht der Krieg".

Außerdem: Gesetze kann man auch anpassen und ändern, 1-2 Jahre worstcase Uploadfilter führen sicher nicht zu einer Apokalypse in Europa.


----------



## Xanbor (26. März 2019)

Interessant fand ich dazu ein Video von Herrn Solmecke, der eine kleine Seite mit rechtefreien Bildern betreibt. Er müsste nun mit allen Leuten, die Fotografien erstellt haben Lizenzvereinbarungen treffen und/oder alle der jemals geknipsten Bilder in einem Uploadfilter haben. Nun müsste er alle Bilder, die da hoch geladen werden mit Milliarden anderer Bilder abgleichen, ob er die nun auf seiner Seite zeigen darf oder nicht. Er stellt das natürlich ein.

Prinzipiell finde ich aber eine Verbesserung der Urheberrecht gut, wobei der Weg, wie man in diesem Beispiel sieht, eher indiskutabel ist.


----------



## lumigla (26. März 2019)

Meine Befürchtung ist, dass das Urheberrechtsthema lediglich der Zug ist, den man benutzt, um an das eigentliche Ziel zu kommen: die politische Kontrolle über die Inhalte des Internets. Also die umfassende Zensur. Und das hat man mit diesem Gesetz jetzt hervorragend hinbekommen. 

Eine artverwandte Rechtssache ist ja bereits letztes Jahr durch den Bundestag gewunken worden (als der eigentlich gar nicht beschlussfähig war, weil fast alle die Homo-Ehe gefeiert haben...): das Netzwerkdurchsetzungsgesetz, welches ja ursprünglich die großen Social Medias verpflichten sollte, gegen "Hatespeech" vorzugehen. In der Tatsache ist es längst das, was es werden sollte: ein Durchgriffsmedium, um politisch unliebsame Inhalte zu verbannen, also ein Zensurgesetz Gibt unzählige Beispiele dazu im Netz. Wie es auch ein Journalist zu spüren bekam, der zeigen wollte, wie es in einer syrischen Stadt (entgegen der offiziell verbreiteten Nachrichten) aktuell wirklich aussieht und dem man daraufhin wegen Verbreitung von "Hassbotschaften" das Youtube-Konto kündigte...

Leute, die Meinungsfreiheit ist ein tierisch hohes Gut und die wird womöglich gerade in wichtigen Teilen geopfert.


----------



## chris74bs (26. März 2019)

tja Darknet lässt grüßen!


----------



## Spiritogre (26. März 2019)

DerGepard schrieb:


> Nebst der Debatte um die Artikel 13 oder 17 oder was auch immer.... ich finde die Art und Weise, wie mit den Gegenstimmen umgegangen wird beängstigend. Im Grunde genommen einfach ignoriert. Es "fühlt" sich an.... als würde die Regierungsetage nicht mal ein "Who Cares" von sich geben. Dieser Umgang macht mir Angst.
> 
> Ich selber hab ein wenig Angst das mir Seiten vorenthalten bleiben, da mancherlei Plattforma uf die Idee kommen könnte, EU-IPs auszuschließen um eben sich nicht mit dem neuen Urheberrecht auseinandersetzen zu müssen....


Ja, eine meiner Lieblings-Webseiten hat ja schon vor ein paar Monaten die Panikattacke bekommen und z.B. das Hochladen von Avataren deaktiviert. Auch Bilder etc. dürfen nicht mehr hochgeladen werden. Das ist eben eine kleine, private Seite (aber mit Anzeigen und somit kommerziell) und der Betreiber hatte schon mal eine Abmahnung, weil dort irgend ein Bild hochgeladen war und er dann 200 Euro zahlen sollte (auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, er hätte nicht zahlen müssen, wenn das ein Nutzer hochgeladen hat aber er hatte auch keinen Bock auf Anwalt und ggf Gericht). Und wie gesagt, der schiebt jetzt ordentlich Panik und weiß nicht, was er da in Zukunft machen soll. Im schlimmsten Fall wird er die Seite dicht machen, was sehr schade wäre für die etwa 100 Stammnutzer und viele weitere, die da eben Dinge über Games erfahren, die man hier z.B. nie findet.

Ich bin da fein raus, meine Seiten sind komplett privat ohne Werbung, ich habe kein Impressum (brauche ich nicht) und sie werden in den USA gehostet. Ich war schon oft am überlegen mir mal eine richtige Seite selbst zu machen und zu hosten aber das lasse ich jetzt erst mal.



> Und das ich am Ende auch selbst kaum was veröffentlichen kann ohne das beinahe Monopol von Verwertergesellschaften zu füttern.


Ist ganz einfach selbst überall anmelden und Mitglied werden, egal ob VG Wort, Gema, etc. und immer fleißig alles einreichen. Wenn das jeder macht, dann kriegen die Verwertungsgesellschaften, die dieses Gesetz ja entscheidend mitgestaltet und durchgedrückt haben irgendwann die Krise, weil sie an sehr viele Leute auszahlen müssten und nicht mehr alles nur an die dicken Verlage geht.


----------



## Xanbor (26. März 2019)

lumigla schrieb:


> Meine Befürchtung ist, dass das Urheberrechtsthema lediglich der Zug ist, den man benutzt, um an das eigentliche Ziel zu kommen: die politische Kontrolle über die Inhalte des Internets. Also die umfassende Zensur. Und das hat man mit diesem Gesetz jetzt hervorragend hinbekommen.



Du meinst also, das könnte bei den ganzen öffentlich-rechtlichen Fernseh- und Radiosendern schon der Fall sein? Gerade da hat ja die Bundesregierung kräftig vom Bundesverfassungsgericht auf die Finger bekommen, weil der Rundfunkrat zu sehr an der Regierung war - sie mussten da nachbessern. Und bei den privaten werden sie sich hüten.

Wir sind hier nicht in Nordkorea, einem islamischen Land oder China, wo das praktikabel ist. Was glaubst, welcher Sturm da losbrechen würde. Gut, in Deutschland weniger - wir sind da noch zu obrigkeitshörig. Nachts um 2 an einer roten Ampel stehen bleiben, gibt es nur hier. In z.B. Italien sind roten Ampel generell nur Richtwerte, in Frankreich wird des nachts eine rote Ampel überfahren bei freien Straßen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. März 2019)

DerGepard schrieb:


> Nebst der Debatte um die Artikel 13 oder 17 oder was auch immer.... ich finde die Art und Weise, wie mit den Gegenstimmen umgegangen wird beängstigend. Im Grunde genommen einfach ignoriert. Es "fühlt" sich an.... als würde die Regierungsetage nicht mal ein "Who Cares" von sich geben. Dieser Umgang macht mir Angst..



Das ist ja nicht mal das Problem daran. Das Problem ist eher, dass den jüngeren Bürgern politisches Desinteresse unterstellt wird und sich irgendein CDU/CSU-Politiker über "gekaufte Demonstranten" echauffiert hat.  Im Endeffekt wird die Bevölkerung nicht ernst genommen.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (26. März 2019)

Ein weiterer Schritt in Richtung Diktatur. Ich bin langsam an dem Punkt, wo ich zugeben muss, dass die EU-Gegner von Anfang an recht hatten. Ein vereintes Europa klingt zwar in der Theorie erst einmal gut, aber in der Praxis habe ich wenig Hoffnung, dass daraus noch einmal etwas wird


----------



## lumigla (26. März 2019)

Xanbor schrieb:


> Du meinst also, das könnte bei den ganzen öffentlich-rechtlichen Fernseh- und Radiosendern schon der Fall sein? Gerade da hat ja die Bundesregierung kräftig vom Bundesverfassungsgericht auf die Finger bekommen, weil der Rundfunkrat zu sehr an der Regierung war - sie mussten da nachbessern. Und bei den privaten werden sie sich hüten.
> 
> Wir sind hier nicht in Nordkorea, einem islamischen Land oder China, wo das praktikabel ist. Was glaubst, welcher Sturm da losbrechen würde. Gut, in Deutschland weniger - wir sind da noch zu obrigkeitshörig. Nachts um 2 an einer roten Ampel stehen bleiben, gibt es nur hier. In z.B. Italien sind roten Ampel generell nur Richtwerte, in Frankreich wird des nachts eine rote Ampel überfahren bei freien Straßen.



Bei den ÖR-Medien IST das nachweislich der Fall. Sie sind vollständig von Parteisoldaten unterwandert und es hat sich überhaupt nichts geändert. Die Tatsache, wie z.B. der Gesamtkomplex "Flüchtlingskrise" behandelt wurde, die Tatsache, wie regierungskritische Inhalte konsequent verbannt werden, die Tatsache, dass die Doktrin dieser Regierung bis hinunter ins Kinderfernsehen des ZDF (Kika) hinuntergebrochen wird, die Tatsache, wie der "Global compact on migration" behandelt wurden, sprechen Bände.  Und das sind nur ganz wenige Beispiele. 

Die ÖR-Medien sind das mahnende Beispiel. Selektivnachrichten nach politischer Vorgabe. Polit"offiziere" in sämtlichen Gremien. Was heute beschlossen wurde, ebnet denselben Weg fürs Internet.


----------



## Xanbor (26. März 2019)

Wie soll das ein weiterer Schritt in Richtung Dikatur sein? Wir haben doch genau diese Politiker gewählt, die das durchgedrückt haben. Das funktioniert wie bei Exklusivdeals - bei denen über den Geldbeutel, bei den Politikern über den Stimmzettel. Aber ich weis schon - die CDU wird die nächsten Europa-/Bundestagswahl wieder gewinnen - und der Mob beschwert sich dann darüber, was sie so alles machen - obwohl genau der sie gewählt hat.

Wie war das doch mit Einstein und seinem Satz über das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit?


----------



## Lucatus (26. März 2019)

das ist nicht mein Regierung Fuck the EU


----------



## Schalkmund (26. März 2019)

Die Piraten dürften bei der anstehenden EU-Wahl wohl einen Höhenflug erleben. Mal schauen wie die CDU abschneidet.


----------



## lumigla (26. März 2019)

Xanbor schrieb:


> Wie soll das ein weiterer Schritt in Richtung Dikatur sein? Wir haben doch genau diese Politiker gewählt, die das durchgedrückt haben. Das funktioniert wie bei Exklusivdeals - bei denen über den Geldbeutel, bei den Politikern über den Stimmzettel. Aber ich weis schon - die CDU wird die nächsten Europa-/Bundestagswahl wieder gewinnen - und der Mob beschwert sich dann darüber, was sie so alles machen - obwohl genau der sie gewählt hat.
> 
> Wie war das doch mit Einstein und seinem Satz über das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit?



Wir wählen auf EU-Ebene nicht Politiker, sondern Parteien. Die sich dann mit anderen europäischen Parteien derselben oder ähnlicher Ausrichtung zusammenschließen, wie z.B. die CDU mit anderen "konservativen" Parteien (wobei die CDU das nicht mehr ist, aber das ist ein anderes Thema) zur EVP (Europäische Volks Partei) . 

Zum letzten Satz: "Nur die dümmsten Kälber wählen ihre Schlächter selber" wäre hier wohl anwendbarer. Vor allem in Deutschland, indem man die Abschaffer wider besseres Wissens noch einmal mandatiert hat.,


----------



## Malifurion (26. März 2019)

Im Grunde genommen versucht jedes große politische System die Kontrolle über das Internet zu erlangen. Manche Länder haben es aufgrund ihrer Regierungsform einfacher, manche arbeiten eben Jahre darauf hin. Nun hat es die EU geschafft, auch ihre Version 1.0 "hochzuladen". Die Lobbies feiern bestimmt noch nächtelang Parties. Allerdings, wenn man auf die politische Geschichte in Europa oder auf der ganzen Welt zurückschaut, gab es immer irgendwelche Ereignisse, die sich gravierend auf einen sehr großen Teil einer Bevölkerung ausgewirkt haben. Diesmal ist es nicht viel anders. Wir leben in einer Zeit, in der wir uns nach Freiheit sehnen, jedoch eigentlich gar nicht mehr wissen, wodurch sie sich definiert. Jedoch ist das Internet, einer der Orte wo wir uns am meisten aufhalten, der Ort, der noch die meisten Aktionen zulässt, die wir mit Freiheit verbinden. Dass dieser nun eingeschränkt werden könnte, erklärt den derzeitgen Aufruhr besonders. Aber sieht es doch einmal von der positiven Seite; der Aufruhr wird größer, die Stimmen werden lauter und es wird mehr Nein gesagt als jemals zuvor vor einem politischen System. Die Waffen die wir haben sind sicher keine Demonstrationen oder Krawallen, sondern vielmehr die gesamte Stimme der Völker sich für eine Sache einzusetzen und zu engagieren. Manchmal kann man etwas bewegen, manchmal aber auch nicht. Man muss mit der kommenden Situation intelligent umgehen. Ein "rumheulen" wird nichts bringen. Diese Politiker agieren teilweise mit höchster Finesse, dass bestehende Rechtssystem zu ihren Gunsten auszunutzen. Wenn die Völker es mit der gleichen Art und Ihren Möglichkeiten tun würden, dann wäre man schon etwas weiter.


----------



## 1xok (27. März 2019)

Was viele nicht auf dem Schirm haben ist das Streaming. Twitch hatte unlängst schon erklärt, dass mit Artikel 13 nicht nur das aktive Streamen für europäische Nutzer unmöglich wird, sondern auch der Empfang von außer-europäischen Streams. D.h. Twitch geht in Europa praktisch offline bzw. führt massives Geoblocking ein. Hier nachzuhören:

https://www.twitch.tv/videos/392340867

Hintergrund ist, dass die sog. Uploadfilter beim Live-Streaming natürlich nicht einmal eine theoretische Möglichkeit darstellen. Und mit Artikel 13 machen sich auch US-Streamer in Europa angreifbar. Also sind deren Streams hier dann nicht mehr zu empfangen. Ich denke, YouTube wird es mit seinen Live-Streams genauso halten. 

Wenn das so kommt, miete ich mir wahrscheinlich eine Instanz bei Amazon. Natürlich in einer Region außerhalb der EU. Dann gehe ich über VPN ins Netz. Ist halt ne Kostenfrage, wenn man da viel Traffic drüber ziehen will. 

Vom Gefühl her kann es nicht richtig sein. Ich denke, es verstößt klar gegen unsere Verfassung. Das ganze fühlt sich nach DDR an. In Zukunft dann Urlaub in Großbritannien, um mal richtiges Internet zu genießen.


----------



## Worrel (27. März 2019)

Xanbor schrieb:


> Wie soll das ein weiterer Schritt in Richtung Dikatur sein? Wir haben doch genau diese Politiker gewählt, die das durchgedrückt haben.


Und?  Eine Bevölkerung kann sich doch auch schrittweise in eine Diktatur wählen.



> Das funktioniert wie bei Exklusivdeals - bei denen über den Geldbeutel, bei den Politikern über den Stimmzettel. Aber ich weis schon - die CDU wird die nächsten Europa-/Bundestagswahl wieder gewinnen - und der Mob beschwert sich dann darüber, was sie so alles machen - obwohl genau der sie gewählt hat.
> 
> Wie war das doch mit Einstein und seinem Satz über das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit?


Wieso gehst du davon aus, daß die Urheberrechtsreformgegner CDU gewählt hätten oder das in Zukunft tun würden? 

Gibt ja nicht umsonst den Twitter Hashtag #niewiederCDU.


----------



## Rabowke (27. März 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> [...] Das ganze fühlt sich nach DDR an. In Zukunft dann Urlaub in Großbritannien, um mal richtiges Internet zu genießen.


... warst du mal in London unterwegs?! Soviele Überwachungskameras hast du noch niemals nie in einer Stadt gesehen. Ich dachte bislang NY wäre hier schon gut dabei, aber London hat alles getoppt.

Ansonsten hab ich gestern eine interessante Zusammenfassung der c't hierzu gelesen und bin echt mal gespannt, wie groß die Auswirkungen für (kleine) Unternehmen sein werden.


----------



## Bonkic (27. März 2019)

zunächst wird es mal gar keine auswirkungen haben, für niemand.
und was nach der 2jährigen transformationsphase inkl. neuwahlen noch von der richtlinie übrig ist, bleibt erstmal abzuwarten.


----------



## solidus246 (27. März 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... warst du mal in London unterwegs?! Soviele Überwachungskameras hast du noch niemals nie in einer Stadt gesehen. Ich dachte bislang NY wäre hier schon gut dabei, aber London hat alles getoppt.
> 
> Ansonsten hab ich gestern eine interessante Zusammenfassung der c't hierzu gelesen und bin echt mal gespannt, wie groß die Auswirkungen für (kleine) Unternehmen sein werden.



London ist schon toll, wenn man gefilmt werden will. Fast wie Hollywood '


----------



## Exar-K (27. März 2019)

Gas für Uploadfilter:
https://edition.faz.net/faz-edition/wirtschaft/2019-03-26/f30a5870c08cc1e1b4524c1be19d1faf/

Und dazu noch ein wenig Realsatire:
https://www.der-postillon.com/2019/03/uploadfilter-eu.html


----------



## Xanbor (27. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und?  Eine Bevölkerung kann sich doch auch schrittweise in eine Diktatur wählen.
> 
> 
> Wieso gehst du davon aus, daß die Urheberrechtsreformgegner CDU gewählt hätten oder das in Zukunft tun würden?
> ...



Weil sie ja irgendjemand gewählt haben muss. Es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass sie niemand gewählt hat, auch nicht von den Gegnern - sie bilden ja die Regierung mit. Und wenn eine Bevölkerung schrittweise eine Diktatur wählt, wird sie es wohl so wollen. Informiert war sie vorher zu genüge und hat dann das Kreuzchen genau an diesen Stellen gemacht, die dazu führen.

Und was nun ein Hashtag bringt - wir werden es bei den in Kürze stattfindenden Europawahlen merken. Und ich könnte wetten, dass die CDU wieder gut dabei ist, als eine der stärksten deutschen Fraktionen - wenn nicht sogar die stärkste.

Ach ja: Ich habe deinen Text einfach voll übernommen - zwar mit Quellenangabe, aber eben nicht als Zitat - somit fällt das nicht mehr unter das Zitaterecht und wäre ein Verstoß gegen das neue Urheberrecht. Gut, dass die 2 Jahre nicht um sind.


----------



## Frullo (27. März 2019)

Den hier find ich gut: https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...n-gesunden-Programmiererverstand-4351558.html


----------



## Phone (27. März 2019)

Anhand der Zahl der Kommentare kann man ja schon sehen wir egal es den Leuten doch eigentlich ist...Bei dem komischen Vergewaltigung Spiel waren innerhalb eines halben Tage schon 90 kommis abgegeben.


----------



## Loosa (27. März 2019)

Phone schrieb:


> Anhand der Zahl der Kommentare kann man ja schon sehen wir egal es den Leuten doch eigentlich ist...



Im Vorfeld konnte man gut beobachten, dass es den Leuten gerade in Deutschland nicht egal ist. 
Liegt wohl eher daran, dass es hier im Forum kein kontroverses Thema ist. Wenn (fast) alle dieselbe Ansicht haben gibt es wenig zu diskutieren.


----------



## Bonkic (27. März 2019)

ehrlich gesagt bezweifele ich, dass es sehr viele leute gibt, die überhaupt wissen, worum es genau geht. das macht diskussionen nicht unbedingt einfacher.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Im Vorfeld konnte man gut beobachten, dass es den Leuten gerade in Deutschland nicht egal ist.
> Liegt wohl eher daran, dass es hier im Forum kein kontroverses Thema ist. Wenn (fast) alle dieselbe Ansicht haben gibt es wenig zu diskutieren.



Ich fürchte trotzdem, dass die 1 - 2 Millionen die das Thema wirklich interessiert irgendwas ändern. Die meisten von denen werden ohnehin keine CDU Wähler gewesen sein. Von daher glaube ich auch, dass die Auswirkungen auf den nächsten Wahlen arg begrenzt bleiben. 
Die Leute merken es eben erst, wenn sie betroffen sind, wenn sie ihr Katzenfoto nicht mehr auf Instagram und Facebook hochladen können. Dann werden sie schreien. Vorher nicht.


----------



## Malifurion (27. März 2019)

Xanbor schrieb:


> Weil sie ja irgendjemand gewählt haben muss. Es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass sie niemand gewählt hat, auch nicht von den Gegnern - sie bilden ja die Regierung mit. Und wenn eine Bevölkerung schrittweise eine Diktatur wählt, wird sie es wohl so wollen. Informiert war sie vorher zu genüge und hat dann das Kreuzchen genau an diesen Stellen gemacht, die dazu führen.
> 
> Und was nun ein Hashtag bringt - wir werden es bei den in Kürze stattfindenden Europawahlen merken. Und ich könnte wetten, dass die CDU wieder gut dabei ist, als eine der stärksten deutschen Fraktionen - wenn nicht sogar die stärkste.
> 
> Ach ja: Ich habe deinen Text einfach voll übernommen - zwar mit Quellenangabe, aber eben nicht als Zitat - somit fällt das nicht mehr unter das Zitaterecht und wäre ein Verstoß gegen das neue Urheberrecht. Gut, dass die 2 Jahre nicht um sind.



Naja, die CDU wählen sicher nicht viele junge Leute, sondern in der Regel gutgläubige Bürger ab 40+ die die Generation Internet & Technologie total verschlafen haben. Da wir ja in einem Renterland leben, ist es also kein Wunder, dass diese Menschen solche Parteien wählen.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. März 2019)

40+ als Rentner zu bezeichnen finde ich gewagt, bin ja selbst nicht mal mehr 3 Jahre von dieser Zahl entfernt. Wohl eher 60+ oder noch höher


----------



## Rabowke (27. März 2019)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Naja, die CDU wählen sicher nicht viele junge Leute, sondern in der Regel gutgläubige Bürger ab 40+ die die Generation Internet & Technologie total verschlafen haben. Da wir ja in einem Renterland leben, ist es also kein Wunder, dass diese Menschen solche Parteien wählen.


... darf ich da mal kurz einhaken und sagen, dass das absoluter Schmuh ist? 

Ich kenne viele Leute in dem Alter, +-ein paar Jahre, und diese interessieren sich sehr für Internet & Technologie, ich bin auch kurz vor dieser Zahl. 

Man wählt aber eine Partei nicht nur wegen einem Punkt, sollte man meinen.


----------



## DoomMetaller (27. März 2019)

Ein Politiker ist auch nichts weiter wie ein 19 Jahre alter Marktleiter bei Lidl & Co. - man braucht einen Schwachkopf, der als Prügelknabe fungiert. Oder meint man wirklich, ein Kreuz alle paar Jahre würde etwas ändern ? Es ist doch sowieso immer die gleiche Wahl - zwischen Pest und Cholera und UNS wird dieser Schwachsinn als "Demokratie" verkauft. In Wahrheit ziehen ganz andere die Strippen - oder würde einer von uns auf die Idee kommen, das Renteneintrittsalter auf 70 anzuheben ? Mit Sicherheit nicht ! "Im Namen des Volkes...." - Frage ist nur, wer ist für die das Volk ?

Demonstrationen sind auch ein Witz um Demokratie zu heucheln. Meint einer wirklich, es interessiert irgend eine Sau, wenn wir bei Wind und Wetter auf die Straße gehen ? Wie man deutlich an den Artikel 13 Demos gesehen hat, werden wir ins "Lächerliche" gezogen, nein, sogar mit Pegida und AfD gleichgestellt. Ich möchte nicht wissen, was für Märchen erfunden werden, um eine bestimmte Meinung zu bilden !? Wochenschau lässt grüßen.... die warten immer noch auf den Endsieg ! Es ist halt ein anderes Kaliber, wenn eine Industrie mit der Entlassung von mehreren 100.000 Menschen droht, als ein Youtuber, der sich über die Einschränkung der Freiheit auslässt (Sack Reis!).

Alles in allem ist die EU für mich ein Witz und absoluter Bürokratiemüllhaufen! Die Überregulieren sich zu Tode, so dass einige Länder bereits den Kanal voll haben von diesem Saftladen.  Ich meine, was bringt dir ein "Vereintes Europa", wenn es dich in den Abgrund zieht ? Nicht Umsonst wird es schon Scherzhaft als *E*uer *U*ntergang bezeichnet. Ist halt meine Meinung und es kann gerne jeder anders sehen.


----------



## Rabowke (27. März 2019)

DoomMetaller schrieb:


> [...]


Jeder kann und soll seine Meinung haben und meine Aufgabe ist es nicht von einer anderen Meinung zu überzeugen. Dennoch denke ich, dass die EU für uns deutlich mehr Vor- als Nachteile gebracht hat.


----------



## Weissbier242 (27. März 2019)

Interessant ist, das wohl die komplette CDU und CSU dafür gestimmt haben, weil im Gegenzug dafür Frankreich dem Pipeline Projekt Nordstream2 zugestimmt haben soll. So abartig das ganze System mittlerweile.


----------



## Rabowke (27. März 2019)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Interessant ist, das wohl die komplette CDU und CSU dafür gestimmt haben, weil im Gegenzug dafür Frankreich dem Pipeline Projekt Nordstream2 zugestimmt haben soll. So abartig das ganze System mittlerweile.


Nun ja, abartig ... Politik war schon immer eine Diskussionsrunde mit *Kompromissen*, außer natürlich wir haben eine Diktatur.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. März 2019)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Interessant ist, das wohl die komplette CDU und CSU dafür gestimmt haben, weil im Gegenzug dafür Frankreich dem Pipeline Projekt Nordstream2 zugestimmt haben soll. So abartig das ganze System mittlerweile.



Noch "witziger" sind die britischen Tories, die machen jetzt Werbung für den Brexit mit "seht her was für einen Müll die EU da einführt, ist toll, wenn wir da raus sind und das nicht kriegen" aber stimmt natürlich in der EU geschlossen für die Filter damit die auch ja kommen, wo sie dann aber nichts mehr zu "befürchten" haben. Ich denke, die Briten hätten da gar kein Abstimmungsrecht mehr haben dürfen, wenn sie eh austreten...


----------



## Weissbier242 (27. März 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nun ja, abartig ... Politik war schon immer eine Diskussionsrunde mit *Kompromissen*, außer natürlich wir haben eine Diktatur.



Ja, nur geht es hier nicht um die EU konforme Form einer Gurke, oder Handelsabkommen usw.


----------



## Rabowke (27. März 2019)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Ja, nur geht es hier nicht um die EU konforme Form einer Gurke, oder Handelsabkommen usw.


Leider ist das eigentliche Thema völlig egal, hier gilt der uralte Spruch: eine Hand wäscht die andere.

Kann man mögen, oder auch nicht ... aber so funktioniert "Politik" seit Jahrtausenden.


----------



## DeathMD (27. März 2019)

Lucatus schrieb:


> das ist nicht mein Regierung Fuck the EU



Das hat aber deine besch****** Regierung (über die EU) uns allen aufgedrückt, also ein weiteres Mal ein herzliches Dankeschön aus Österreich für den Weiterbestand dieses unfähigen und korrumpierten Sauhaufens, den ihr Regierung nennt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. März 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xanbor (27. März 2019)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Das hat aber deine besch****** Regierung (über die EU) uns allen aufgedrückt, also ein weiteres Mal ein herzliches Dankeschön aus Österreich für den Weiterbestand dieses unfähigen und korrumpierten Sauhaufens, den ihr Regierung nennt.



Da wäre ich aber vorsichtig - kürzlich (war es gestern?) hat hier ein Landsmann von dir geschrieben, dass ihr euren Rundfunk staatlich überwacht und da überall Regierungsvertreter ihren Daumen drauf halten. Während unsere Regierung nur höhere Ziele mit den falschen Mitteln verfolgt, gibt es in Österreich also staatliche Zensur der öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien.

Im übrigen war das eine Abstimmung des EU-Parlaments, in dem "natürlich" keine Österreicher sitzen. Wo kämen wir denn da hin.


----------



## Loosa (27. März 2019)

Uploadfilter und die Urheberrechtsreform - so geht es jetzt weiter - SPON

Ich finde es interessant, wie neutral beim Spiegel zu dem Thema berichtet wurde. Eigentlich wären sie ja selbst Nutznießer. Also wenn die Vergütung funktionieren würde.
Ganz im Gegenteil gab es dort in den letzten Wochen mindestens drei Meinungsartikel, wo Sascha Lobo ganz massiv dagegen wetterte.


----------



## DeathMD (27. März 2019)

Xanbor schrieb:


> Da wäre ich aber vorsichtig - kürzlich (war es gestern?) hat hier ein Landsmann von dir geschrieben, dass ihr euren Rundfunk staatlich überwacht und da überall Regierungsvertreter ihren Daumen drauf halten. Während unsere Regierung nur höhere Ziele mit den falschen Mitteln verfolgt, gibt es in Österreich also staatliche Zensur der öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien.
> 
> Im übrigen war das eine Abstimmung des EU-Parlaments, in dem "natürlich" keine Österreicher sitzen. Wo kämen wir denn da hin.



Die Idee ging aber mal wieder von deutschen Politikern aus und diese waren auch die Rädelsführer, wie übrigens auch bei den krummen Gurken.

Zum Thema ORF, das wird vor allem von der FPÖ gerne als "Kritik" gebracht, weil sie zu wenig Propaganda für sich selbst machen können. Prinzipiell wirft jede Regierung dem ORF vor politisch "gefärbt" zu sein, solange der Generaldirektor nicht einer der Regierungsparteien nahe steht. Der Stiftungsrat, der den Generaldirektor bestimmt, besteht aus Vertretern der Bundes- und Landesregierungen und bildet somit alle politischen Parteien ab und dazu kommen noch Vertreter die vom Publikumsrat bestellt werden. Also ja, der ORF ist politisch besetzt aber von allen Parteien, somit hält sich das irgendwie im Gleichgewicht. Im Grunde sieht es bei uns also nicht viel anders aus, als bei euch im Rundfunkrat.

Natürlich hat unsere Regierung mit abgestimmt, aber eure Regierung erzählt euch in erstaunlicher Regelmäßigkeit zu Hause das komplette Gegenteil von dem was sie dann in der EU machen und danach wird die EU zum bösen Buhmann deklariert und sie stellen sich wieder als Unschuldslämmer dar. Darum geht es mir, diese offenkundige Verlogenheit mit der sie euch grinsend ins Gesicht lügen und dann springen auch noch viele unreflektiert auf diesen EU Hate Train auf und das gibt wiederum Parteien wie der AfD einen Aufschwung, die einfach nur auf den schon rollenden Zug aufspringen müssen und die Protestwähler einsammeln können. Sprich die deutsche Politik, genauer gesagt, die Abgehobenheit der CDU/CSU und deren korrupter Vertreter, könnte federführend dafür sein, wenn die EU eines Tages zerfallen sollte, weil sie destruktive Parteien wie die AfD indirekt gefördert haben. Was mit einem Europa passiert, dessen Nationalstaaten unterschiedlichen Bündnissen angehören (USA, Russland, China) und wo es unter der Oberfläche schon gewaltig brodelt, haben wir in der Geschichte schon zwei Mal erlebt, auf ein drittes Mal müssen wir es nun wirklich nicht ankommen lassen.


----------



## Xanbor (27. März 2019)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Die Idee ging aber mal wieder von deutschen Politikern aus und diese waren auch die Rädelsführer, wie übrigens auch bei den krummen Gurken.



Jaja, jetzt geht es wieder vom bösen Deutschen aus. Netter Versuch - aber das habt ihr euch selbst eingebrockt. Österreich ist, soweit ich weis, ein suveräner Staat, dem man in seiner Innenpolitik keinerlei Zwänge auferlegen kann - funktioniert ja noch nicht mal bei Erdogan - der macht ja trotz aller Kritik was er will - und da willst du mir erzählen, dass die Österreicher rechtswidrige Zensur der öffentlich-rechtlichen anwendet, nur weil es der böse Deutsche so will?


----------



## DerGepard (27. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das ist ja nicht mal das Problem daran. Das Problem ist eher, dass den jüngeren Bürgern politisches Desinteresse unterstellt wird und sich irgendein CDU/CSU-Politiker über "gekaufte Demonstranten" echauffiert hat.  Im Endeffekt wird die Bevölkerung nicht ernst genommen.



Naja nicht ernst genommen.... es ist einfach irgendwie das eben alles Ignoriert wird. Da ist eine Idee und und das Für und Wieder wird einfach nicht bedacht, abgewogen, man hat selbst als "Experte" keinen Zugangm, der "Mensch" ist für den Entscheider nicht da. Mehr als die Nummer Wahlzettel X ist man nicht. Wenn überhaupt das.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, eine meiner Lieblings-Webseiten hat ja schon vor ein paar Monaten die Panikattacke bekommen und z.B. das Hochladen von Avataren deaktiviert. Auch Bilder etc. dürfen nicht mehr hochgeladen werden. Das ist eben eine kleine, private Seite (aber mit Anzeigen und somit kommerziell) und der Betreiber hatte schon mal eine Abmahnung, weil dort irgend ein Bild hochgeladen war und er dann 200 Euro zahlen sollte (auch wenn ich der Meinung bin, er hätte nicht zahlen müssen, wenn das ein Nutzer hochgeladen hat aber er hatte auch keinen Bock auf Anwalt und ggf Gericht). Und wie gesagt, der schiebt jetzt ordentlich Panik und weiß nicht, was er da in Zukunft machen soll. Im schlimmsten Fall wird er die Seite dicht machen, was sehr schade wäre für die etwa 100 Stammnutzer und viele weitere, die da eben Dinge über Games erfahren, die man hier z.B. nie findet.
> 
> Ich bin da fein raus, meine Seiten sind komplett privat ohne Werbung, ich habe kein Impressum (brauche ich nicht) und sie werden in den USA gehostet. Ich war schon oft am überlegen mir mal eine richtige Seite selbst zu machen und zu hosten aber das lasse ich jetzt erst mal.
> 
> ...




Ob einfach woanders Hosten reicht? Und "komerziell" wäre ich Vorsichtig. Der springende Punkt ist, ob Einkommen, also nciht Umsatz, Gewinn oder so, sondern ob Einkommen erzielt wird oder aber ein Geldwerter Vorteil. Dieser kann im Zweifelsfall ebenfalls ausreichend sein um unter gewisse Regelungen zu kommen. Eine Firmenwebsite für einen Handwerker hat keine Werbung geschaltet. Aber sie "wirbt" für den Betrieb auch wenn der Betrieb auch der Betreiber ist.  Die Seite ist damit geeignet in wirtschaftlichen Interesse betrieben zu werden bzw. ist es ja.  Man kann sich sicher sein, das sei es Anwalt oder Amt, man wird alles versuchen um selbst an sowas auf eine Art und Weise zu rütteln, um für sich selbst einen Vorteil zu ergaunern.


----------



## DeathMD (27. März 2019)

Xanbor schrieb:


> Jaja, jetzt geht es wieder vom bösen Deutschen aus. Netter Versuch - aber das habt ihr euch selbst eingebrockt. Österreich ist, soweit ich weis, ein suveräner Staat, dem man in seiner Innenpolitik keinerlei Zwänge auferlegen kann - funktioniert ja noch nicht mal bei Erdogan - der macht ja trotz aller Kritik was er will - und da willst du mir erzählen, dass die Österreicher rechtswidrige Zensur der öffentlich-rechtlichen anwendet, nur weil es der böse Deutsche so will?



Ich glaube du hast meinen Text nicht verstanden, nein das wollte ich damit nicht sagen.  Der erste Satz bezieht sich auf die Erneuerung des Urheberrechts auf EU-Ebene, da waren deutsche Politiker mal wieder führend, allen voran ja Herr Voss.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. März 2019)

DerGepard schrieb:


> Ob einfach woanders Hosten reicht? Und "komerziell" wäre ich Vorsichtig. Der springende Punkt ist, ob Einkommen, also nciht Umsatz, Gewinn oder so, sondern ob Einkommen erzielt wird oder aber ein Geldwerter Vorteil. Dieser kann im Zweifelsfall ebenfalls ausreichend sein um unter gewisse Regelungen zu kommen. Eine Firmenwebsite für einen Handwerker hat keine Werbung geschaltet. Aber sie "wirbt" für den Betrieb auch wenn der Betrieb auch der Betreiber ist.  Die Seite ist damit geeignet in wirtschaftlichen Interesse betrieben zu werden bzw. ist es ja.  Man kann sich sicher sein, das sei es Anwalt oder Amt, man wird alles versuchen um selbst an sowas auf eine Art und Weise zu rütteln, um für sich selbst einen Vorteil zu ergaunern.


Ist ganz einfach, die ganzen "Piraten-Seiten" machen es vor. Einfach in Russland oder auf irgend einer karibischen Insel hosten, mit Briefkastenfirma, apropos Briefkastenfirmen gibt es in Deutschland mehr als man glaubt, viele kleine Firmen gehören gar nicht dem offiziellen Chef sondern einem Konzern und werden über eben solche Briefkastenfirmen, an deren Adresse nichts ist, geführt, Sinn dahinter ist natürlich letztlich der Steuerbetrug. Lustigerweise würde da ein Blick ins Handelsregister reichen, um diese Briefkastenfirmen zu entlarven, wird aber irgendwie nicht gemacht.

Letztlich können die europäischen Strafverfolger da machen was sie wollen, selbst wenn die Russen kooperieren und die Daten rausrücken nützt das wenig, weil die Daten eh nicht stimmen. 
Ntürlich, wer eine große offizielle Seite betreiben will kann auf solche Maßnahmen nicht zurückgreifen.


----------



## MrFob (27. März 2019)

Das hier ist halt auch geil. 
https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/abstimmung-urheberrecht-europaparlament-101.html
Was fuer eine Shitshow.

Wer keinen Bock hat den Link zu klicken: Eigentlich haette eine Mehrheit fuer einen Antrag gestimmt, der Aenderungsvorschlaege fuer das Urheberrecht auf die Geschaeftsordnung gesetzt haette, die unter anderem auch Artikel 13 (oder welche Nummer er jetzt auch immer hat) betroffen haetten. Allerdings ist es wohl im EU Parlament nicht ungewoehnlich, dass Leute aus Versehen falsch abstimmen, weil 1. ueber zu viel abgestimmt wird und 2. die Uebersetzungen oft schlecht sind. Man kann seine Stimme dann zwar im Nachhinein sozusagen fuers Protofoll noch aendern, das wird aber dann nicht mehr gezaehlt. In diesem Fall haette der Antrag eine Mehrheit gehabt, wenn alle richtig abgestimmt haetten.


Und die Politiker wundern sich wieso es keine EU Fans mehr gibt.


----------



## Malifurion (27. März 2019)

Xanbor schrieb:


> Da wäre ich aber vorsichtig - kürzlich (war es gestern?) hat hier ein Landsmann von dir geschrieben, dass ihr euren Rundfunk staatlich überwacht und da überall Regierungsvertreter ihren Daumen drauf halten. Während unsere Regierung nur höhere Ziele mit den falschen Mitteln verfolgt, gibt es in Österreich also staatliche Zensur der öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien.
> 
> Im übrigen war das eine Abstimmung des EU-Parlaments, in dem "natürlich" keine Österreicher sitzen. Wo kämen wir denn da hin.



Wer sagt, dass auch nicht unsere öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien bereits zensiert werden?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (27. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Letztlich können die europäischen Strafverfolger da machen was sie wollen, selbst wenn die Russen kooperieren und die Daten rausrücken nützt das wenig, weil die Daten eh nicht stimmen.
> Ntürlich, wer eine große offizielle Seite betreiben will kann auf solche Maßnahmen nicht zurückgreifen.



Ich sehe die Gefahr vor allem auch für kleine offizielle Seiten. Ich könnte hier im schönen PC-Games-Forum ja urheberrechtlich geschütze Werke posten.Müssen nicht einmal Videos oder Bilder sein. Zeitungsartikel, Auszüge aus Büchern o.ä. reichen ja auch. PCG dürfte meine Posts also erst freischalten, wenn sie deren Inhalt mit sämtlichen geschützten Werken des Planeten abgeglichen hätten (was selbst für Google herausfordernd sein dürfte, da sekündlich neue dazukommen). PCG könnte natürlich auch teure Verträge mit sämtlichen Verwertungsgesellschaften des Planeten schließen, dann hätten sie aber nur die bekanntesten Werke abgedeckt. 99% der Urheber sind nicht Teil dieser Verwertungsgesellschaften, verdienen auch kein Geld mit ihren Werken, könnten aber trotzdem klagen. Tatsächlich könnte ich als Urheber anonym meine eigenen Werke auf Plattformen hochladen (am besten automatisiert per Bot), und diese Plattformen dann verklagen...
Hey, ich glaub das mache ich!


----------



## pcg-veteran (28. März 2019)

Den Gedanken mit der Foren-Zensur hatte ich auch schon. 

Prinzipiell bestehen unsere Foren-Beiträge aus Wort-Folgen. Zu fast allen Wörtern wird es garantiert ein oder mehrere urheber-rechtlich geschützte Werke geben, in denen die Worte enthalten sind. Auch die meisten Wort-Folgen aus 2-3 Wörtern werden bereits in irgendwelchen Werken vorkommen, vermutlich auch viele längere Folgen. (Das ist eigentlich zu erwarten, wenn man sich zwecks Kommunikation in einem begrenzten Sprachraum bewegt.) Die Situation erinnert damit an die Plagiats-Diskussion vor einigen Jahren. Bis zu welchem Punkt handelt es sich bei einem Beitrag um ein Plagiat aus einem oder mehreren geschützten Quellen und ab wann gilt ein Beitrag als eigenständiges Werk? Und wie kann ein Programm so etwas automatisch überprüfen?


----------



## Rabowke (28. März 2019)

Ich bin hier nicht so sattelfest, aber IMO greift diese Richtlinien für Foren etc. nicht ... immerhin ist das hier ein nicht kommerzielles Projekt.


----------



## Worrel (28. März 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich bin hier nicht so sattelfest, aber IMO greift diese Richtlinien für Foren etc. nicht ... immerhin ist das hier ein nicht kommerzielles Projekt.


Inwiefern das denn nicht?
Es ist die offizielle Webpräsenz von kommerziell vertriebenen Magazinen, diese kann man auch über die WWebseite bestellen, PCG verdient mit Werbung und bietet sogar Online Abos als alternative Einnahmequelle für die Werbefreiheit an.


----------



## Rabowke (28. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Inwiefern das denn nicht?
> Es ist die offizielle Webpräsenz von kommerziell vertriebenen Magazinen, diese kann man auch über die WWebseite bestellen, PCG verdient mit Werbung und bietet sogar Online Abos als alternative Einnahmequelle für die Werbefreiheit an.


Mal einen Auszug aus einem c't Artikel bzgl. dem Artikel 13:



Spoiler



Betroffen sind Provider, die „der Öffentlichkeit Zugang zu großen Mengen an urheberrechtlich geschützten Werken“ geben, die Nutzer hochgeladen haben. Dazu muss der Anbieter die Inhalte kuratieren und mit Gewinnabsicht vermarkten – beispielsweise über platzierte Werbung.

Der EU-Gesetzgeber stellt klar, dass Anbieter wie YouTube von Dritten hochgeladenen Content öffentlich wiedergeben und fortan dafür verantwortlich sind. Die Haftungsprivilegien aus der E-Commerce-Richtlinie gelten für sie nicht mehr. Das stellt einen Paradigmenwechsel dar: Bislang hatte sich ein Plattformbetreiber allenfalls der Beihilfe zu Copyright-Verstößen schuldig gemacht. Nun gilt er als Täter und muss laut Artikel 13 die nötigen Lizenzen von den Rechteinhabern einholen.

Haben Provider eine Lizenz erhalten, sind laut Gesetzestext auch pauschal Handlungen von Nutzern abgegolten, die nicht gewerblich unterwegs sind und keine „bedeutenden Einnahmen“ erzielen. Ähnliches steht bereits im § 52 des deutschen Urheberrechtsgesetzes, der Privatleute schützt, die aus nicht gewerblichen Zwecken handeln. Das gilt jedoch nicht für größere kommerzielle YouTube-Kanäle: Wenn sie etwa einen Song zur Untermalung nutzen, müssen sie den Rechteinhaber dafür weiterhin vergüten. Der Entwurf lässt hier jedoch offen, wo die Schwelle zur kommerziellen Nutzung liegen soll.

Den Bemühungen, an die nötigen Lizenzen zu kommen, werden Grenzen gesetzt – wenn auch schwammige. Wenn Plattformbetreiber nachweisen, dass sie alle erdenklichen Anstrengungen unternommen haben, um eine Autorisierung zu erhalten, können sie für eine eventuelle Verletzung nicht mehr haftbar gemacht werden. Welche Urheber und Verwerter sie wann, wo und wie dafür alles kontaktieren sollen, bleibt jedoch offen. Wenn Rechteinhaber bereits Ansprüche nachgewiesen haben, müssen die Plattformbetreiber zudem Mechanismen nachweisen, die eine Verbreitung und weitere Uploads entsprechender Werke verhindern.

Eine generelle Pflicht, den Internetverkehr zu überwachen, gibt es nicht. Praktisch dürften die Vorschriften aber angesichts der Fülle von Beiträgen, die Nutzer sekündlich vor allem auf große Videoportale hochladen, auf eine automatisierte Kontrolle der Inhalte mit Upload-Filtern hinauslaufen. Allein auf YouTube landen pro Minute rund 450 Stunden an Bildmaterial.

*Nicht betroffen sind nicht kommerzielle Dienste wie Online-Enzyklopädien, bildungsbezogene und wissenschaftliche Verzeichnisse, Betreiber von Cloud-Diensten für „die eigene Nutzung“, Entwicklungsplattformen für freie Software wie GitHub und reine Online-Marktplätze wie eBay.
*
Außen vor bleiben ferner Start-ups, die weniger als drei Jahre auf dem Markt sind und deren Jahresumsatz unter zehn Millionen Euro liegt. Erst wenn sie im Monat auf über fünf Millionen Besucher kommen, müssen sie spätestens im folgenden Jahr alles in ihrer Macht stehende tun, um eine rechtswidrige Verbreitung von Inhalten zu verhindern. Der Bundesverband Deutsche Start-ups hält die Ausnahme für unzureichend: Gründern und ihren Firmen mit Wachstumsambitionen würden „Steine in den Weg gelegt“.

Beispielhafte Verfahrensregeln etwa für den Abschluss von Lizenzen und die Kooperation beim Löschen rechtswidrig hochgeladener Werkstücke sollen die Interessenvertreter gemeinsam mit der Kommission aushandeln. Die Mitgliedsstaaten haben zu gewährleisten, dass außergerichtliche Schiedsstellen verfügbar sind.


Wie ich meinte, ich bin hier nicht sattelfest, aber ich vermute mal ganz stark, dass Computec hier bereits die Rechtsabteilung damit beschäftigt. Wie Bonkic aber schon meinte, mal schauen was von dem Gesetz am Ende noch übrig bleibt, wie die Umsetzung gestaltet wird und und und ... vor allem ist in der ganzen Diskussion immer "nur" die Rede von Videos und Musik, Texte werden immer nur am Rande erwähnt und hier ist eben die Frage, ob Beiträge von Usern, du und ich, als Vermarktungsansatz gelten, d.h. hier ein wirtschaftliches Interesse vorliegt. Ich denke darum wird sich im Endeffekt alles drehen & ich vermute, dass man Foren und Diskussionsplattformen damit außen vor lässt.


----------



## Xanbor (28. März 2019)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass auch nicht unsere öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien bereits zensiert werden?



Natürlich werden die das. Die behaupten, dass die Erde eine Kugel ist - jeder weis aber, sie ist eine Scheibe, weiterhin waren laut öffentlich rechtlichen die Amis auf dem Mond - in Wahrheit haben sie in der Wüste Nevada gefilmt und für den Anschlag vom 11. September war klar die CIA verantwortlich - nicht, wie die behaupten, BinLaden.


----------



## Xanbor (28. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Letztlich können die europäischen Strafverfolger da machen was sie wollen, selbst wenn die Russen kooperieren und die Daten rausrücken nützt das wenig, weil die Daten eh nicht stimmen.
> Ntürlich, wer eine große offizielle Seite betreiben will kann auf solche Maßnahmen nicht zurückgreifen.



Sie machen das ganz einfach wie bei Kinox.to (meine das gelesen haben): Sie verpflichten einfach die deutschen Provider diese Seite zu sperren, sodass niemand mehr darauf zugreifen kann.


----------



## Rabowke (28. März 2019)

Xanbor schrieb:


> Natürlich werden die das. Die behaupten, dass die Erde eine Kugel ist - jeder weis aber, sie ist eine Scheibe, weiterhin waren laut öffentlich rechtlichen die Amis auf dem Mond - in Wahrheit haben sie in der Wüste Nevada gefilmt und für den Anschlag vom 11. September war klar die CIA verantwortlich - nicht, wie die behaupten, BinLaden.


... nun ja, fairerweise muss man aber ganz objektiv eingestehen, das jedes Medium, egal welches, niemals nie 100% objektiv berichten kann bzw. möchte. D.h. selbstverständlich werden einige Dinge "zensiert", nehmen wir nur das Video von dem Christchurch-Attentäter. Ich finde es mehr als in Ordnung, dass dieses Video eben nicht im Fernsehen gezeigt wurde, andere wettern gegen die Zensur [...].

Etwas weniger drastisch, aber trotzdem bedenklich: https://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuille...-ard-von-elisabeth-wehling-soll-16047741.html
... und hier gibt es den Leitfaden zum Download: https://cdn.netzpolitik.org/wp-upload/2019/02/framing_gutachten_ard.pdf

Auch hier muss man leider objektiv eingestehen, dass die öffentlich-rechtlichen, in diesem Fall die ARD, zensiert bzw. den Zuschauer schon formen möchte. Normalerweise sollten Medien völlig wertfrei und neutral berichten, der Leser bzw. Zuschauer sollte sich dann selbst ein Bild machen und seine Schlüsse ziehen. *Das* wäre der Idealfall.


----------



## MichaelG (28. März 2019)

Gibt es irgendwo eine Zusammenfassung was das Thema betrifft ? Aus Zeitmangel konnte ich mich noch nicht intensiv mit diesem Thema beschäftigen und habe daher dazu auch noch keine wirkliche Meinung zu diesem Thema, weil meine Kenntnisse zu dem Thema und zu dessen Umfang und den resultierenden Konsequenzen in beiden Richtungen (was betrifft das genau alles noch einmal usw.) noch viel zu rudimentär ist.

Ich kann nach aktuellem Stand momentan beide Seiten durchaus verstehen und deren Argumente nachvollziehen. Auf der einen Seite die Künstler und Erschaffer die ihre Werke und Einnahmen berechtigterweise vor einer unbefugten Gratisbenutzung und -verteilung schützen wollen (damit verdienen sie ihren Lebensunterhalt) wie auch die Leute, die Angst haben vor einer kompletten Zensur und dem Verlust des freien Internets und den aktuell noch zur Verfügung stehenden Möglichkeiten. Ich denke auch, daß dieses Thema alles andere als s/w ist und alles andere als leichte Kost und simpel handelbar. Eine Seite wird hier bei einer Grobregulierung definitiv immer leiden müssen wenn man sich für a bzw. für b entscheidet. Die Frage ist halt nur wo liegt bei einer Regulierung/nicht Regulierung bzw. Beibehaltung des Status Quo das geringere Übel und vor allen Dingen ließe sich das mit einer modifizierten Version dieser Gesetzesregelung umgehen und wenn ja wie ?

Ich sehe nach meinem bisherigen Kenntnisstand zum Thema auch massive Probleme bei den Uploadfiltern, deren Verwendung und deren Genauigkeit, deren Justierung (evtl. aufgrund der angedrohten Folgen vorauseilende, scharfe Justierung dieser Filter) bzw. stellenweise auch deren Sinnhaftigkeit. Ich sehe auch ein Problem des Überlebens einiger Internetangebote und populären Internet-Anlaufstellen.

Mal gesponnen ein "natürlicher" Doppelgänger irgendeines Künstlers (jeder Mensch auf der Welt hat ja irgendwo mindestens ein Ebenbild) uploaded irgendein Video von sich selbst auf Youtube. Was ja legal wäre. Oder eine Person X macht eine Parodie über einen Prominenten. Was macht dann der Uploadfilter ? Kann der überhaupt zwischen dem "Original" und dem Doppelgänger unterscheiden ? Wie weit gehen die Uploadfilter überhaupt usw. usf.

Wird ein Portal wie Youtube in Zukunft überleben können, wenn dann gefühlt 99% der Inhalte aufgrund der Blockierung durch Uploadfilter nicht mehr veröffentlicht werden ? Ich persönlich nutze Youtube z.B. zu 80 % zum Anschauen von Musikvideos und zu 20 % für das Anschauen von Lets Plays bzw. Präsentation von wissenschaftlichen/technischen Themen (Astronomie, Technik, Film-/Serientrailern etc.)

Die prominentesten "Opfer" die mir da ad hoc einfallen, wenn die Uploadfilter scharf sind wären z.B. Youtube, Wikipedia, Whatsapp, Twitter, Facebook, Instagram, diverse Foren (egal zu welchem Thema), Blogs usw. Jede Internetseite bei der die Gefahr besteht, daß ein Dritter etwas hochlädt für das er selbst nicht die Rechte hat (egal ob Texte, Bilder, Animationen oder Videos).

Was ist mit Lets Plays oder Spielebewertungen/Spielemodulbewertungen im Youtube-Video ? Wo liegen die Rechte ? Beim Streamer/Tester oder beim Entwickler des Spiels ?

Was ist bei privaten Fotoforen wo z.B. kein persönliches finanzielles Interesse dahintersteht ? Mal gesponnen wenn jemand anhand eines Kameratyps A diverse Fotofunktionen und deren Auswirkungen auf ein damit gemachtes Foto erklärt ? Vielleicht auch als Anschauungsmaterial Fotos verwendet, weil der Effekt der bei einer gewissen Funktion ensteht plastisch gut herüberkommt ? Klagen dann gleich mehrere ? Die Herstellerfirma der Kamera und die Leute die das Recht an den jeweils verwendeten Bildern haben ?

Wo fängt es dann an und wo hört es auf ?

Ich sehe es auch als schwierig an, wenn irgendwelche reinen Wortkombinationen als "schützenswert" angesehen werden und mit einem copyright belegt sind und man bei selbst auch unbewußter Verwendung von dieser einen auf den Deckel bekommt. Weil die uns gegebene Sprache eh schon in relativ engen Bahnen verläuft und wenn man die noch durch (c) weiter einschränkt wird eine Verständigung mit immer mehr erteilten (c) für reine Wortkombinationen immer schwieriger. Das ist genauso irre wie die Sperrung von gewissen Kennzeichenkombinationen beim Kfz. Wenn man jeglich erdenkliche Zahlenkombi sperrt weil sich dahinter per Übersetzung irgendeine radikale Gruppe bezeichnen könnte ist das imho vorauseilende Angst. Keine 18 (Adolf Hitler), keine 28 (Blood&Honor), keine 88 (Heil Hitler) usw. Das ist imho totaler und kompletter Blödsinn und typisches Behördendenken.

Bei uns im Landkreis wurden dann auch seit Ende der 90er Jahre auf einmal Kennzeichen verboten die an der 2. Stelle ein ZZ haben (wie GC-ZZ). Weil das ZZ überwiegend von Neonazis "gebucht" wurde die das als Ersatz für SS genommen haben. Was vollkommen anderes wäre es jetzt wenn einer sich explizit ein Kennzeichen wünscht wie HH-KZ oder GC-SS. Ein Bekannter wollte für sein Kennzeichen z.B. BN-NS 67 haben. Er ist aber alles andere als ein Nazi. Er wollte die Buchstaben nur weil diese schlichtweg die Initialen seines Vor- und Nachnamens darstellen, Da kann ich aber die getroffene Regelung in dem Fall verstehen. Wenn er halt damit auch Pech hat.

Aber das mit der Sperrung der Zahlenkombis für die Kennzeichen ist echt bescheuert (Sorry). Wenn sich die nächste Nazigruppierung gründet mit neuer Buchstabenkombi wird die nächste 2-stellige Zahl gesperrt und so weiter. Irgendwann ist der Punkt erreicht wo man bei der Kennzeichenvergabe echte Probleme bekommt. Damit will ich nur sagen, daß man durch immer mehr sich einengende Möglichkeiten die normale Bevölkerung teils wegen Peanuts und an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Gründen für eine Sperrung gewisser Dinge sinnfrei gängelt und Probleme schafft wo meines Erachtens gar keine sind.

Aber zurück zum Thema Textpassagen und deren Verwendung: Was anderes ist es, wenn ich jetzt komplette und essentielle Buch-/Textpassagen 1:1 für meine Masterarbeit kopiere und dabei nicht kennzeichne, daß diese aus einer anderen Feder (von einem anderen Autor/einer anderen Quelle) stammen (sprich kein Setzen von Zitatvermerken). Da lag ja das Problem bei den Plagiatsvorwürfen der Doktor- und Diplomarbeiten einiger Promis und Politiker. Das Problem war ja nicht daß sie diese fremde Textpassagen für ihre Arbeiten verwendet haben. Sie haben es halt "nur" so aussehen lassen, daß diese von ihnen selbst stammen. 

Weil sie vermutlich bei einer Kennzeichnung der verwendeten Passagen als "fremd" bzw. Zitat nicht genügend eigenes "Fleisch"/eigenes Material in ihrer Arbeit eingearbeitet hätten und aus dem Grund die Masterarbeit/Diplomarbeit gescheitert wäre. Das ist aber eine andere Baustelle.


----------



## Xanbor (28. März 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Auch hier muss man leider objektiv eingestehen, dass die öffentlich-rechtlichen, in diesem Fall die ARD, zensiert bzw. den Zuschauer schon formen möchte. Normalerweise sollten Medien völlig wertfrei und neutral berichten, der Leser bzw. Zuschauer sollte sich dann selbst ein Bild machen und seine Schlüsse ziehen. *Das* wäre der Idealfall.



Das wird niemals so funktionieren. Beiträge/Reportagen und ähnliches, werden von Menschen gemacht - einigen Menschen. Die haben alle ihre Werte und lassen die da mit einfliessen,  vielleicht auch unbewußt. Sie sind aber keine Computer, die die "Subrutine" Gefühle und Werte abstellen können.

Ist der Beitrag dann fertig muß er durch den Rundfunkrat, in dem sitzen Leute verschiedenster Coleur - so hat das auch das Bundesverfassungsgericht gefordert, als der mal zu einseitig war. Auch die haben ihre eigenen Wertvorstellungen/Meinungen etc. Und erst wenn der Zustimmt, darf sowas in den öffentlich-rechtlichen gesendet werden.

Öffentlich-rechtlicher Rundfunk kann also im Grunde nicht vollkommen wertefrei und vollkommen neutral sein - sie sind bemüht, das so gut wie möglich hinzubekommen - aber es sind auch nur Menschen - keine Maschinen. Schon die Auswahl an Themen ist ja subjektiv - was halten Programmgestalter für wichtiger?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (28. März 2019)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Den Gedanken mit der Foren-Zensur hatte ich auch schon.
> 
> Prinzipiell bestehen unsere Foren-Beiträge aus Wort-Folgen. Zu fast allen Wörtern wird es garantiert ein oder mehrere urheber-rechtlich geschützte Werke geben, in denen die Worte enthalten sind. Auch die meisten Wort-Folgen aus 2-3 Wörtern werden bereits in irgendwelchen Werken vorkommen, vermutlich auch viele längere Folgen. (Das ist eigentlich zu erwarten, wenn man sich zwecks Kommunikation in einem begrenzten Sprachraum bewegt.)


Kurze Wortfolgen haben in der Regel keine ausreichende Schöpfungshöhe, um Urheberschutz zu genießen. Ganz so schlimm ist es also nicht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. März 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Die Piraten dürften bei der anstehenden EU-Wahl wohl einen Höhenflug erleben. Mal schauen wie die CDU abschneidet.


Zum Thema Piraten wählen ! von Julia Reda !
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2qS56P-7kA&list=WL&index=2&t=0s


----------



## DerGepard (28. März 2019)

Xanbor schrieb:


> Sie machen das ganz einfach wie bei Kinox.to (meine das gelesen haben): Sie verpflichten einfach die deutschen Provider diese Seite zu sperren, sodass niemand mehr darauf zugreifen kann.



Es gibt eine Verpflichtung der Provider diese Seite zu sperren?


----------



## Schalkmund (28. März 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Zum Thema Piraten wählen ! von Julia Reda !
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2qS56P-7kA&list=WL&index=2&t=0s


Das ist natürlich jetzt schlecht, wenn gerade die Partei, die wie keine zweite für die Freiheit des Internets steht (damals ja schon bei Zensursulas Stoppschildern), jetzt wegfällt. Hätte der Europawahl ganz gut getan, wenn gerade nach der Art. 13/17 Entscheidung plötzlich so eine Internet-Themen-Partei überpräsent ist ... tja ist wohl dumm gelaufen wenn man den Dreckssack an der Spitze nicht mal eben entfernen kann.


----------



## Xanbor (28. März 2019)

DerGepard schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Verpflichtung der Provider diese Seite zu sperren?



Ich meine das mal gelesen zu haben. Zumindest Voodafon sperrt die wohl, ansonsten wird empfohlen einen VPN oder den TOR-Browser zu nutzen. Auch gibt es Alternativ-Domains, unter der man die Seite aufrufen kann. Verwenden würde ich das aber nicht und rate auch davon ab.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. März 2019)

DerGepard schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Verpflichtung der Provider diese Seite zu sperren?





Xanbor schrieb:


> Ich meine das mal gelesen zu haben. Zumindest Voodafon sperrt die wohl, ansonsten wird empfohlen einen VPN oder den TOR-Browser zu nutzen. Auch gibt es Alternativ-Domains, unter der man die Seite aufrufen kann. Verwenden würde ich das aber nicht und rate auch davon ab.



Nein, gibt es nicht. Vereinzelte Provider machen das gerne mal, weil sie halt gute Connections zur Medienindustrie halten wollen. 
Es gibt und gab Webseiten die in Deutschland gesperrt wurden, allerdings handelt es sich dabei um Seiten, wo der Konsum des Inhalts illegal ist, wie eben KiPo oder Bombenbauanleitungen für Terroranschläge. 

Das Konsumieren von illegalen Streams ist übrigens kein Problem, das bereitstellen von Streams und Downloads ist illegal. Beim Filesharing damals wurden Konsumenten ja nur abgemahnt, weil sie eben aktiv verbreitet haben, nicht weil sie für sich runtergeladen haben. Das Ding ist nämlich, so ein Streaming Film kostet legal anzuschauen vielleicht 5 Euro, entsprechend ist es eine Bagatelle, die nicht verfolgt wird.


----------



## devilsreject (29. März 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Auch hier muss man leider objektiv eingestehen, dass die öffentlich-rechtlichen, in diesem Fall die ARD, zensiert bzw. den Zuschauer schon formen möchte. Normalerweise sollten Medien völlig wertfrei und neutral berichten, der Leser bzw. Zuschauer sollte sich dann selbst ein Bild machen und seine Schlüsse ziehen. *Das* wäre der Idealfall.



Da fängt es ja schon an, die ARD hat da so etwas lustiges einfach an jede Nachrichtensendeung eine eigene Reporter Meinung den Zuschauern kund zu tun... Gestern im Falle des von Flüchtlingen gekapperten Frachters war da die Frau Amiri die allen ernstes sagte das es kein Problem sei wenn die Flüchtlinge das machen, schließlich ist es in Libyien ganz böse und da wollen die halt nicht zurück. Das ist pure Meinungsbildung... Eine kritische Auseinandersetzung mit Pro und Contra war der ARD zu viel, d hätte ja eventuell das Contra an Deutungshoheit gewinnen können.. 

Also die ÖR´s machen Meinung ohne Ende, neutral ist da mal abgesehen von der einen oder anderen Reportage kaum noch was. Zudem ist "Informationen weglassen" auch ne Art Propagande um bestimmte Sachverhalte weniger schlimm erscheinen zu lassen. ..


----------



## devilsreject (29. März 2019)

DerGepard schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Verpflichtung der Provider diese Seite zu sperren?



Keine Ahnung, Vodafone jedenfalls sperrt für Handy Nutzer die Apps, so kann man mit der Burning Series App nicht aus dem Vodafone Netz aufrufen. Sobald man Wlan nutzt geht es aber wieder.


----------



## Cyberthom (29. März 2019)

Warum das Urheberrecht ein Urheber Unrecht ist :   Weil  im Grundgesetz wird garantiert das jeder ein Universelles Recht an seinen Daten hat , das aber genau von jenen die das Urheberrecht verabschieden hatten und auch  von der Industrie  bzw Wirtschaft  selbst gebrochen wird. Die Massenhaften Willkürliche Nutzung   von  " Privaten  Urheberrechten Daten "   die alleine schon über Standardisierten  Verfahren  verletzt werden . überwiegt um ein vielfaches..  Man sollte alleine schon für seinen Namen Lizenz Gebühren verlangen, die diesen gegen den eigenen Willen nutzen.

Politik ist nun mal ein Verbrechen, das wird auch inzwischen der Jugend zunehmend klar ..


----------



## Rabowke (29. März 2019)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> [...]




Die von dir genannten Punkte haben aber nichts mit dem Urheberrecht zutun, von dem hier die Rede ist?!


----------



## Cyberthom (29. März 2019)

Diese Heuchlei ist leider Überall in der Politik und auch Wirtschaft  zu finden..   Die machen Gesetze , und brechen sie selber, machen Verträge, brechen sie,  begehen unrecht, aber das kümmert sie nicht, aber wenn das die anderen machen.. bestrafen die die Täter sofort. Aber viele werden nicht bestraft oder wenn sehr Milde..  Deutsche oder  Menschen aus dem Osten bekommen vergleichbar  viel mehr aufgebrummt!
Was haben Grundrechte  für einen Sinn, wenn die Politik und Justiz diese  Blind betrachtet


----------



## Cyberthom (29. März 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Die von dir genannten Punkte haben aber nichts mit dem Urheberrecht zutun, von dem hier die Rede ist?!



Schön das das deine Meinung ist, aber sicher nicht Meine 


Du weist schon, das man Urheberrecht beantragen muss  was schon an sich ein Unrecht ist 

Man kann auch sagen Schutz Geld zahlen muss...

Politik und die daraus Resultierenden "Meinungen" Hust Hust  Gesetze  sind an sich schon Unrecht! 
Aber es darf ja zum Glück  jeder seine Meinung haben.. Grundrechte besonders der 1 Artikel des Grundgesetz werden aber verletzt wenn Meinung nicht nur Meinungen sind, sondern daraus ein Gesetz werden..  Warum das dann  gegen den Ersten Artikel verstößt .. Ist selbsterklärend 
Und nicht verhandelbar, da wiederum der Artikel  dies ausschließt.  

Ne Meinung darf nicht zur Diktatur über andere Meinung werden !

das ist  Übrigens der große  "Logikfehler"  der Politik des gesamten Grundgesetzes..  Und die behandeln das  deshalb so wie ihren Amts Eid    Aber so steht es nun mal geschrieben 


Gruß


----------



## Rabowke (29. März 2019)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> [...] Du weist schon, das man Urheberrecht beantragen muss  was schon an sich ein Unrecht ist


... das ist erst einmal Quark. Urheberrechte entstehen mit der Schöpfung des Werkes. Punkt. Das ist geltendes Recht in Deutschland.

Problematisch wird eben nur der Nachweis & diesen muss (und sollte man!) "anmelden". Also, warum ist das Unrecht? Stell dir mal vor, jemand kommt um die Ecke und verwendet etwas, was du dir ausgedacht bzw. erarbeitet hast. Seien es Texte, Musikstücke ... weiß der Geier.

Diese Person stellt sich hin und sagt: das ist meines. Diese Person hat ein viel größeres Unternehmen mit ganz viel Man-Power in der Rechtsabteilung und du stinkst mit deiner kleinen Personengesellschaft dagegen ganz schön ab.

Meinst du nicht es wäre für dich Goldwert wenn du nachweisen kannst, das du der Schöpfer bist weil du das z.B. bei einem objektiven Dritten, z.B. Notar, RA, Patentamt [...] hinterlegt hast?



> Man kann auch sagen Schutz Geld zahlen muss...


... siehe oben. Das die besagten Bevölkerungsgruppen nicht für umsonst arbeiten dürfte auch dir klar sein, oder gehst du unentgeltlich einer Tätigkeit nach? 



> Politik und die daraus Resultierenden "Meinungen" Hust Hust  Gesetze  sind an sich schon Unrecht!


Äh ... was?! 

Möchtest du jetzt ein Land ohne Gesetze? Versteh ich dich gerade irgendwie falsch? Ich stehe hier irgendwie gerade auf dem Schlauch und kann dir nicht folgen.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. März 2019)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Du weist schon, das man Urheberrecht beantragen muss  was schon an sich ein Unrecht ist


Nein muss man nicht, ein Urheberrecht hat man automatisch, nachdem man etwas geschaffen hat.

Du verwechselst das vielleicht mit Markenschutzrecht oder Patentrecht? Das sind andere Sachen. Beim einem schützt du für fünf Jahre (danach muss es erneuert werden) einen Begriff, unter dem du ein Produkt vermarkten willst, damit kein anderer auf den Zug mit aufspringen kann, beim anderen schützt du für 20 Jahre eine Idee, damit die niemand klaut und für sich ausbeutet und der Erfinder dann in die Röhre schaut, weil er z.B. zwar die Idee hatte aber nicht in der Lage war die Produktion durchzuführen.


----------



## Cyberthom (29. März 2019)

Ja  diese Unterscheidung habe ich in der Tat jetzt nicht gemacht.    Aber   für mich bleibt es eine  Tatsache das dies eine Politisches Unrecht ist.. Das Ganze Urheberrecht  sowie auch das Patentrecht.. Da  jene auch von frühere Generationen Profitiert haben  wo es diesen Unsinn nicht gab.


----------



## Rabowke (29. März 2019)

... irgendwie hab ich das gefühl du magst uns hier ein wenig "trollen", aus dem Grund zieh ich mich mal aus der Diskussion zurück.


----------



## DeathMD (29. März 2019)

Xanbor schrieb:


> Ich meine das mal gelesen zu haben. Zumindest Voodafon sperrt die wohl, ansonsten wird empfohlen einen VPN oder den TOR-Browser zu nutzen. Auch gibt es Alternativ-Domains, unter der man die Seite aufrufen kann. Verwenden würde ich das aber nicht und rate auch davon ab.



Die Sperren werden aber sehr lasch umgesetzt, weil auch Vodafone nicht viel davon hält. Ändern des DNS auf bspw. den Google DNS reicht im Normalfall und du kommst wieder ganz normal auf die Seite.


----------



## DeathMD (29. März 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich jetzt schlecht, wenn gerade die Partei, die wie keine zweite für die Freiheit des Internets steht (damals ja schon bei Zensursulas Stoppschildern), jetzt wegfällt. Hätte der Europawahl ganz gut getan, wenn gerade nach der Art. 13/17 Entscheidung plötzlich so eine Internet-Themen-Partei überpräsent ist ... tja ist wohl dumm gelaufen wenn man den Dreckssack an der Spitze nicht mal eben entfernen kann.



Kommen ja noch Alternativen nach, von jungen Leuten, die diesen Themen viel näher stehen.

https://www.voltdeutschland.org/


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. März 2019)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Kommen ja noch Alternativen nach, von jungen Leuten, die diesen Themen viel näher stehen.
> https://www.voltdeutschland.org/


Klingt gut, bleibt nur fraglich ob die ihre Stellung halten können wenn es ernster wird.
 Bei Bündnis90/Die Grünen kann man ja sehen, was aus Werten werden kann und die Piraten schmeißen sich ja selbst immer wieder die größten Steine in den Weg.
Schade !


----------



## DerGepard (30. März 2019)

Cyberthom schrieb:


> Schön das das deine Meinung ist, aber sicher nicht Meine
> Du weist schon, das man Urheberrecht beantragen muss  was schon an sich ein Unrecht ist
> Gruß



Das Urheberrecht entsteht zum Zeitpunkt der Schöpferischen Leistung. Automatisch, sofort, ohne Meldezwang. 

Das Markenschutzrecht und auch der Vorgang des "Schützen lassens" bezieht sich, vereinfach ausgedrückt, auf Bezeichnungen von Produkten, Dienstleistungen oder ähnlichen. "Puddis Pudding" als Name ist eben nun mal...ein Name. Es ist keine schöpferische Leistung oder ähnlichem. Mittels Markenschutz kann aber im Zusammenhang mit Lebensmittel ein derartiger Begriff geschützt werden, so das es am Markt als "fertig Lebensmittel" "Puddis Pudding" auch immer "Puddis Pudding" ist, ohne das jemand diese Bezeichnung Missbrauchen kann. Da gibt es kein Urheberrecht perse, weil der Namensfindung kein schöpferrischer Prozess vorrausgegangen ist, anders als gemaltes Bild oder eine Komposition.

Patente dagegen sind in ihrer Art und Weise eher für technische schützenswerte Prozesse oder Funktionen wichtig. Da hier gerade die Funktionalität einspielt, ein Umstand welcher nur begrenzt als "Kreativ" gewertet werden kann, ist es notwendig das der Urheber einen besodneren Schutz beantragt. Letzlich könne ja jeder unabhängig voneinander auf die Idee kommen das Rad zu erfinden. Die funktionalität bzw. der INhalt eines Patents ist eher eine Logische Schlussfolgerung als ein tatsächlich, nahezu einmaliger kreativer Schöpfungsvorgang.

Bzgl. dem Urheber obliegt es natürlich an ihm, auf welchen Wege er sein Werk verwerten lassen will oder selber verwertet. Was eher zu kritisieren ist, das ein Urheber leider keinen Automatismus erfährt, das bei einen Verstoß gegen das Urhebergesetz, die Aufwendungen zum Durchsetzen desselbigen auch den Verursacher zugeschrieben werden. Wenn jemand mein gemaltes Bild verwendet oder von eienr mir gezeichneten Comicfigur sich sein Maskotchen ableitet, geh ich als Urheber in Vorkasse um mein Werk zu verteidigen, und kann selbst bei einen Urteil zu meinen Gunsten nciht davon ausgehen, das die Aufwendungen auch vom Übeltäter getragen werden.


----------

